# saltwater reef lighting question.



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello everyone, So I'm putting together a 20G long tank (30 inch long) Reef tank... I have a 4 bulb t5ho fixture.. my question is what type of light bulbs do i need? I've read not to bother with actinic... Then on the same note i see everyone using them LOL... anyway thanks for the help.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

2 10k-12k Lamps and 2 Blue lamps
Aquarium Lighting; Reef, Planted Light Information. PAR, Bulb, Watt, Kelvin, Nanometers, MH, LED.


----------



## Bawl (Aug 15, 2012)

If you're looking for excellent growth you can skip the actinics and just go for any combination of 6-10k bulbs, but it'll probably be kinda drab. Actinics do provide useable light, but really they're mostly used for ascetics. Really you could stick just about anything in there and it would work for most things, albeit with varying growth rates and coloration. Personally I'd use 2 10k bulbs, 1 420nm bulb, and 1 460nm bulb. That'll give a nice white/blue glow and should give the more fluorescent corals some pop.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

okay thanks you two!!!


----------

